
Ask HN: Can you be sued for linking to a site? - FenugreekAcerb
I just saw this on IMDb[1]<p>&gt; Linking to IMDb.com: You are granted a limited, revocable, and nonexclusive right to create a hyperlink to IMDb.com so long as the link follows our linking guide and does not portray IMDb, its services in a false, misleading, derogatory, or otherwise offensive matter. You may not use any IMDb logo or other proprietary graphic or trademark as part of the link without express written permission except as outlined in our help section.<p>Is this serious?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imdb.com&#x2F;conditions
======
DrScump
"... and does not portray IMDb, its services in a false, misleading,
derogatory, or otherwise offensive matter"

I'm missing why this is unreasonable. Note that if you DO have a legitimate
reason to link to factually point out something derogatory, you are protected
by fair use doctrine regardless.

They can prevent deep links altogether if they want to.

------
minimaxir
You can be sued for anything.

Winning is a different story.

